# Questions about possibilities with my tiel?



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

*Possibilities about my 'tiel?*

Hello  I'm new to cockatiels, granted I've done my research but I've never gotten a straight answer. I have had my amazing lutino cockatiel (Rose) for two months now and she's been simply amazing and Is probably my best friend. Me and Rose do everything together, we play, we snuggle, we eat together and it's great. But lately I've been thinking of getting a budgie. My room is quite small, so rose and the new budgie would be diagonal to each other but they could not touch at all. They could definitely see each other though. I would keep the budgie completely separated from Rose, they would both be out at different times and would not be able to touch unless rosé went over to the budgies cage and was at the bars. I'm asking this because I was wondering of my relationship with Rose. Would it deteriorate if she saw me tickling and playing with another bird? Or could she accidentally bond with the budgie despite only ever seeing and hearing the budgie but not touching? I want to be the only real friend in Rose's life. I want to keep a very strong bond, but will this affect it? The reason I wouldn't get another cockatiel is because if they were in the same cage they might bond and I wouldn't be the best friend in Rose's life anymore. I know no answers are for certain, but I would at least like to see some other opinions and views on this dilemma. - Smartie


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Smartie
Its great to see you doing your research and asking the questions before getting the budgie and then trying to fix a possible issue.
I don't personally have a budgie - but I do have Skiddles (my tiel who's 14 odd months) and Louey (my Quaker whos 12-13 weeks). I have them both in seperate cages but they are side by side. I let them both out at the same time- totally supervised of course. I know some of the forum members don't necessarily agree with that - I think though its an individual thing and probably based on the birds too.
I got Skiddles about 13 months ago and she is my velcro bird and I too wondered how she would be when Louey came along. Louey arrived about five weeks ago and as he is the baby and a different type of bird he needs lots of handling and attention, but I don't deprive Skiddles in any way. I have Skiddles time every night when Louey falls asleep (early bird, LOL!). Skiddles and I have lots of snuggle time. She was a bit standoffish when I first got Louey but she's fine now.
Does that help? Its only based on my personal experience.
I can't see a problem with getting a budgie personally but you just need to be prepared for any potential problems that may occur.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 tiels and one budgie (I'm getting a second this week!). They honestly hate each other. My budgie really wants to have a flock with the tiels and they don't like him. That's why I'm getting a second. All he wants to do is play with them, but they hiss and turn around to fight. That's why even supervised, I don't allow them out time together. Usually, it's vise versa. The budgies are supposed to be the aggressive ones, and the tiels are pacifists. Not my boys. But all in all, it depends on the birds. I've had different species of birds who got along great together. I had a lovebird who loved the budgies. He would come out with them supervised and got along pretty good. When his best budgie friend died, he died a few days later after her (and she died of a prolapse, nothing contagious), they were really close. 

I don't think the relationship between you and her will change. You already have a tight bond. Now, budgies are different. I've gained trust with them, got another, and was totally shunned. Cockatiels are different. They genuinely want to be with you. I figure with a budgie and a tiel, they won't form a super tight bond, but you never know. If you get a people friendly budgie, it will allow for you to have both a tiel and a budgie you could handle


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I got two male budgies last September. In November I got a female cockatiel. Right away, she wanted to be with the budgies. They were in separate cages for a while. Then, she was spending all her time in their cage. She bonded to my yellow budgie, asking him for head scritches, etc. Then, they started mating several times a day. Now I have them all on hormone control. The mating has diminished. They seem to have a pretty happy coexistence. 

The tiel I got in November was not hand raised and did not bond with me. So, last week I got a handfed tiel that I am keeping completely separate for now. The new tiel is such a joy, so tame and sweet. Eventually I will let him meet the other birds, but not until we have a very strong bond.

I think it depends on the birds and their personalities.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It could work, but the very likely scenario is that the budgie would want to be Rose's friend and annoy the heck out of her. I personally would look into another cockatiel instead, or a Bourke parakeet. Bourke's are some of my favorite little birds! So cute, quiet and gentle. I really want one but am not looking for more birds. I love the natural coloration the best, but they do come in many colorful mutations too. They are rarer and more expensive than budgies so you will have to look for a breeder or find one at a specialty store. But they are one of the only species known to get along with cockatiels.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

I have 14 budgies, a tiel and a conure and my tiel hates everyone but me. 

Badger Will not let any other bird perch on me while he is on me.

The budgies try to interact with him but he won't have any of it.. Not even the conure.

The conure also hates the budgies lol so i can't let them all out together.

Having other birds hasn't affected the bond between my tiel and i.. Just made it stronger lol

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

Thankyou all  
Though for me, cockatiels are a little too big. When I got rose she was only a baby and I wasn't really expecting her to get this big so fast. That's why I was looking into budgies. Sadly where I live, the only available birds are budgies, canaries and cockatiels. I guess it depends on the bird, but for now I've made my decision. I think I'm going to keep Rose for a while, but I'll probably decide to get a budgie in 2015 February. I'll see how she is and how I can continue our relation ship, if everything works out then that will be the date I start looking to get a budgie


----------

